# MySQL Tabelle Export in CSV Datei



## delektron (27. August 2004)

Hi,

kennt jemand zufällig ein fertiges Beispiel wie man eine Tabelle (mit verschiedenen Datentypen) aus MySQL in eine CSV-Datei exportiert? Ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben, aber das exportiert alles als String. Ist zwar wahrscheinlich kein grosses Problem eine switch/case Anweisung zu machen die nach Datentypen unterscheidet. Jedoch wenns schon was fertiges gibt, wäre es nicht schlecht.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Christian Fein (27. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von delektron _
> *Hi,
> 
> kennt jemand zufällig ein fertiges Beispiel wie man eine Tabelle (mit verschiedenen Datentypen) aus MySQL in eine CSV-Datei exportiert? Ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben, aber das exportiert alles als String. Ist zwar wahrscheinlich kein grosses Problem eine switch/case Anweisung zu machen die nach Datentypen unterscheidet. Jedoch wenns schon was fertiges gibt, wäre es nicht schlecht.
> ...



Schreib dein String doch einfach per Komma separiert in eine Datei die mit .csv endet


----------



## delektron (27. August 2004)

jo, das habe ich ja schon. Muss aber nach Typ unterscheiden, und Float-Zahlen z.B. mit Komma ausgeben statt mit Punkt. Also wenn sowas schon irgendwo gibt wäre es super. Einfach Tabellen-Export in eine CSV Datei, mit Datentyp-Unterscheidung.


----------

